# Hanging off Cable Car



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Hanging off a cable car in San Francisco after a few adult beverages. That's my sweet wife's hair in my face. Love this city!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

SF is one of my favorite places to go. and I haven't been since Oct. of last year, so I am jonesing. BTW Dave, Totally Liking your new covers..


----------



## daveconifer (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks, B!  I just changed out the eBully cover, too.  That one was out of date as soon as it came to be.

San Francisco was such a great place to visit.  I've been home for quite a few days and I still haven't gone through all the pictures...


----------

